# Family Fun & Sports IUI Day - Sunday 9th September



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok now, there are very few weekend dates available at the start of September at our chosen venue for "Stars" Family Day  ........... now not wanting to give too much choice, I have selected two dates, the first being a Sunday the 9th (Which means people are less likely to want to have a meal in the evening, but maywell be hot and sweaty after playing rounders if its sunny anyway and not fancy it) or the following Saturday with an option for those who want to go out for a meal after.

Please vote for the days you can do, not the date you prefer, its important that we get a date in the diary and the hall booked, although I haven't discussed this fully with starr and the others yet (we need another meeting   ), I was thinking we could have a cost per family of say £4, to cover the cost of the hall and anything left over can be spent on things for the day, would that be acceptable ?

Now get voting Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - I have voted for both dates, and happy to pay whatever we need to to cover costs etc for the day.

Probably won't be able to do the meal in the evening as won't have anyone to look after Megan, unless I can get my parents to come over and collect her.  

Thanks for looking at dates etc,


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh very impressive Candy!!

I can do either date, but have voted for the sunday 9th in the hope it might be warmer!!

cost wise all ok too, when we've got a firm date then i'll sort out fod/drinks/games etc !!

Ta honey xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all, sounds like a fab idea but where will it be held? Have I missed this info and glad you all had a great night. Would love to meet you all.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Its near Candys house which is just before oxford on the m40!!

Its a massive field with a 'club house' / hall with akitchen and seating area so ok if it rains!!

Hope you can make it!
S x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

We can do either,sounds good!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Both good for us 

I've got the parcahute and Bubbles ready  

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll give it a few more days for the others to vote, then will book the hall Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello  

I "might" come.  I am not very good about these things, I get a bit scared   .  But depending what we are doing in terms of more IUI in September I may join you for the day if I'm brave enough....

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Candy great Idea!

I have voted for the 9th as this is better for us. where is the hall going to be?

Donna xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Minkey said:


> Hello
> 
> I "might" come. I am not very good about these things, I get a bit scared  . But depending what we are doing in terms of more IUI in September I may join you for the day if I'm brave enough....
> 
> Minkey x


Ha you haven't seen scared - you should have seen me when I went to the IUI meet in Buckingham!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

If you are like me, I can imagine!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Agatha will look after you Minkey so no excuses


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Please vote by the weekend


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Chucks

We can do either !!! Cant believe we will have 2 babies in tow by then eeekk.As for money for the day I wondered if it might be an idea to say £10 per family/couple and then if anything is left over we could donate it to FF ? Just a suggestion.

Kelly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

When shall we have out meeting to discuss the meeting ? lol Kim did you suggest early May ? if so shall we get a date in the diary ?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

sounds good to me, jsut let me know when and will see if I can sort my baby sitters!!!!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Sounds great to me ................either date fine for me.

Just a warning though.............you haven't seen the real "Rachel" yet.....................I get very scarily competitive with a rounders bat in my hands and I think you will probably hate me by the end of the day!!!

Minkey.................definitely don't be scared.  The girls are lovely and very unscary!!!!!!!!!


rachel xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


only joking !!!! lol

xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

We can do either date but we to are really scared about the whole thing. Do you all know each other already?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Tommysmummy

Please dont be afraid hun,we are all really lovely and not scary at all,we have had about 4 meets where we have had drinks and a meal and just chatted all night.I am a real shy person but personally have really enjoyed every single meet and love all the others .We all feel so comftable when we get together and you would fit right in I promise.

Rachel-now realise we are getting to know the real you 

Kelly


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Kelly
Would be so lovely to meet you all, and the babies of course. I am sure we will have a great time and look forward to meeting you all soon.  x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

9th would be good as we won't stay for meal I don't think and I hope it will be warmer. hope we can make it this time as it'd be fab to meet you all  

Love Charlie   xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I haven't been to any of the meets before and it is a very scary thought that I will be meeting everyone and putting faces to the names.

Donna xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Charlie-would be great to meet you too hunny,cant wait!!!

Donna-dont worry hun,as I said to Tommysmummy,we are a lovely bunch,dont be shy  ,you will have a lovley time and wont regret going,honest.

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Candy,

Thought it was time I got to meet Jacob and Katie.

So far I can make either date.

Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Murtle 

That would be Fab - Katie will look forward to her Cuddle   

Charlie - we will meet at last - If we dont get up to you sooner  

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh how exciting, new faces coming..how fab  murtle i really cant believe it after all this time 
my penfriend from NZ has announced they are coming to England in Sept..am frantically trying to pin her down to when EXACTLY she might be visiting us..dont want it to clash with the meet 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

OMFG (Can I swear again) Murtle you can make both dates, woohoooo, can't promise cuddles or kisses from J, but hes very good at slapping faces and then says the most cute "Sorry" you will ever hear 

Kim they will just have to come too and show us how rounders is really played x

Donna & Charlie and its one of those events you can turn up and leave when you want, love to all C x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Still trying to get an answer from dh.  
I think he would feel more comfortable if we had some little ones to bring along.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

So am I booking (Provisionally) the first date in September then peeps ? and letting the 2nd go, Starr I know its early days but when is your due date ? do we need to have a more summer do ?

Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey sweetie... i'm end of oct so thats fine for me.......not sure about the rounders though... might have to be the umpire!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sunday 9th September 2007 for sports and family day, please all put this in your diaries C x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

What sort of time will it be?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - anymore details yet?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Moom

I think we are going to discuss this on the 20th when Starr, Louby & I meet at the farm (Fingers crossed star can still come when sorted out shifts)

Struthie I was guessing early afternoon, but being a sunday we could make it from say 11 and have a picnic/lunch, does anyone have any thoughts on this ?

Cx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

If its on a Sunday I work until 11.15 so could possibly come along for a little while after that,I know dh would be up for rounders!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

New thread this way

-----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98069.new#new

Looby xx


----------

